# funny story



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

a few years ago I was at a local haunted house volunteering. I worked a spark cage and a chainsaw and I did a fair share of running. after 3 hours or endless running I tripped over the battery powering the spark cage and I face planted. I layed there until one of my friends picked me up and i said " so you say me fall huh ?, I'm just good at acting". that's where my signature comes from more or less


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't see what's funny about that at all.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't like to cry about spilled milk, it was funny after I got up lol


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh be quiet AR. Don't be so negative and judgmental. Just because you have an extra toe dose not mean you are superior to the rest of us. hehe


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

my mamaw has a split tone nail if that counts


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

It reminds me of the time years ago I was riding my bike at night. I was tearing across the back parking lot of a old mall at night. The lights were off and I was going flat out.

That's when I discovered that some nimrod put three of those yellow, parking curds out in the middle of the parking lot. Just 3 of them. I have no idea why.

You know, blood really does look black in the dark.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

that's awful typo


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Uhg, i hate blood


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

well as long as its made from corn syrup and it tastes like sugar, blood is amazing


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I have had a very tramatic experience with blood and human bodies as a child so i cant stand to look at it, unless it's in my display. Cause then i go full out gore!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

im fine with blood


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

well somebody has to be cool with it


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

*Hey, you should feel privaledged, I never tell that story 'cause it's to embarrassing. But since you're not local . . . *
*I have learned to laugh about it now. *
*But I still can't figure out why they stuck those 3 curbs out in the middle of that parking lot. It's been years now and they're still there.*


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Well as far as im concerned were all friends, friends share laughs and don't judge


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

happyfeets said:


> a few years ago I was at a local haunted house volunteering. I worked a spark cage and a chainsaw and I did a fair share of running. after 3 hours or endless running I tripped over the battery powering the spark cage and I face planted. I layed there until one of my friends picked me up and i said " so you say me fall huh ?, I'm just good at acting". that's where my signature comes from more or less


:jol: Hey HF, I quite liked your story and I laughed out loud when I read it. It is good that you can laugh at yourself when you fall...I do it all the time..I am quite clumsy but I never let it bother me.  I like it when people tell stories about themselves....it makes us seem like one big family.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Hey HF, I quite liked your story and I laughed out loud when I read it. It is good that you can laugh at yourself when you fall...I do it all the time..I am quite clumsy but I never let it bother me.  I like it when people tell stories about themselves....it makes us seem like one big family.


What do you mean _seams like_ one big family? We _ARE_ one big family!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

N. Fantom said:


> What do you mean _seems like_ one big family? We _ARE_ one big family!


:jol: Yes Noah....that is what I meant....ha, ha...you always say just the right thing!


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Well thank you Pumpkin! You always know how to make me blush. hehe


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Lol, you guys are awesome


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Haha, thanks! But seriously, P5 is one of my favorite forum members


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Master of scare a monies is my cousin so I thought you my get along with him


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well I thought it was funny too! It is good that you can laugh at yourself HF, it will be even better when you can laugh at yourself when your much older (which a lot of us forget as we get older). It's like I always say if your being run out of town, get in front of the crowd and make it look like a parade!!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

N. Fantom said:


> Haha, thanks! But seriously, P5 is one of my favorite forum members


Mine too Fantom!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Headless said:


> Mine too Fantom!


:jol:Awwwww...thanks Headless and Fantom!! Now you guys are making me blush!!!


----------

